# T&C Grinder spindexer



## 12bolts (Jan 22, 2017)

Picked up a Tool & Cutter Grinder and slowly overhauling it. I have done the tool holder but there a couple of bits missing that I would like to try and identify and a question about the collet holder.
There is a blind hole in the side of the head with a thumbwheel screw to tighten the "missing" piece in place.


Any guesses as to what gets secured in here?
And on the top machined surface there are 2 tapped holes for securing something in place there.


It did come with a homemade thingy of sorts that seems to fit in place but I cant work out what it might do. It is slotted for adjustment/positioning but there is no facility for lowering the vertical rod. (Not that it looks like it would serve any purpose to  do so)





Any guesses as to this accessory?

Cheers Phil


----------



## 12bolts (Jan 22, 2017)

The collets are held in a closer with a drawbar. The closer is a MT 3 OD and is very easy to bump loose. To my way of thinking there should be a spring between the handweel on the end of the drawbar and the body to keep some pressure on the MT spindle





When the collet closer is pushed in the MT grips fine and there is a 25ish mm gap at the handwheel end of the drawbar. If you bump the handwheel forwards the closer extends out and the MT becomes loose. Is there something missing from here?

The drawbar screws in to the closer with a LH thread and then a collet holder threads (RH) on to the end of the drawbar. This is then secured in place with a grubscrew to prevent the colllet holder turning and a euscutcheon on the front.






Collets are inserted through the euscutcheon and tightening the handwheel draws the holder back and closes down on the collet






I havent seen this style of collet and holder before. The collets are approx 70 mm long and 35 mm dia. It came with a set of 7. (6 8 10 12 16 20 25 mm)




If anyone knows the name/type of these collets it would make hunting down extras a lot easier.

It would also appear to be missing a ratcheting arrangement for the spindexer to prevent it from turning backwards.


The saw tooth wheel rotates with the arbor

Cheers Phil


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 22, 2017)

Phil,

In your first  post, the mounting surface is for the finger assembly used to control the flute movement on the cutter while sharpening the cutter.  The polst looking thing is part of the finger assembly to this fixture.  Now if you can find the rest of it.

Ken


----------



## 12bolts (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks for the reply Ken,
The "post"looking thing is definately shop made and not part of the original tool holder. I cant say its not a copy of the original, or even how close to it, but its not OME. Its not adjustable for height, only lateral movement, which makes me think, (as you mentioned), that it should have something else that clamps to it?

Cheers Phil


----------

